

My Pascal based XQuery engine with JSONiq and pattern-matching - benibela
http://videlibri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xidelcgi?extract-kind=xquery

======
benibela
This is the first release with JSONiq support; XQuery support has it since
last year; and XPath and pattern matching since a few years.

The link goes to the online tester, the source and documentation is at the
bottom of the page.

40k-LOC says ohloh and I wrote all of it, even the string comparisons
functions...

x-posted to r/programming

